

Quick Introduction to the Observer Pattern - calvinfroedge
http://www.calvinfroedge.com/quick-introduction-to-the-observer-pattern/

======
cookrn
Although I've used the Observer pattern plenty of times, there's always
another side to the coin.

Deprecating the Observer Pattern \-
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2972581> \- [PDF]
[http://lampwww.epfl.ch/~imaier/pub/DeprecatingObserversTR201...](http://lampwww.epfl.ch/~imaier/pub/DeprecatingObserversTR2010.pdf)

~~~
calvinfroedge
Totally! I'm going to do a post about reactive programming as well = )

